# *A novice to Jazzing*



## sugersoul (Jul 15, 2005)

i recently brought the Jazzing gloss treatment from Sally Beauty Supply (after such great reviews on it




)

i was just wondering, how long does the semi-permanent gloss last?

i go to the gym everyday, that means i need to rinse / shampoo everyday.

also, if u have alot of leftovers, can u use it for next time, or is it like a hair dye, a one time only thing?


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jul 15, 2005)

Originally Posted by *sugersoul* i recently brought the Jazzing gloss treatment from Sally Beauty Supply (after such great reviews on it



)
i was just wondering, how long does the semi-permanent gloss last?

i go to the gym everyday, that means i need to rinse / shampoo everyday.

also, if u have alot of leftovers, can u use it for next time, or is it like a hair dye, a one time only thing?

I think you can save it... since you aren't mixing anything. I've used my bottle more than once without any problems.



It depends how long the results are... it's not as long lasting as hair dye, but you should get a few weeks out of it... it'll just subtly look different. You usually won't even notice it fading. But it's good to give a little boost again every other month or so - just to keep as much shine as possible. I'm guessing the more you wash it, the quicker it will fade - it's only coating the hair and slightly penetrating... it's not a perm. fix... but it helps


----------



## QurlySq (Jul 15, 2005)

You can definitely keep the leftovers - I've kept some bottles for up to a year (though I don't recommend keeping them that long)... 

Originally Posted by *sugersoul* i recently brought the Jazzing gloss treatment from Sally Beauty Supply (after such great reviews on it



)
i was just wondering, how long does the semi-permanent gloss last?

i go to the gym everyday, that means i need to rinse / shampoo everyday.

also, if u have alot of leftovers, can u use it for next time, or is it like a hair dye, a one time only thing?


----------



## sugersoul (Jul 15, 2005)

thanks!



hehe can't wait to try it! i hope my hair doesn't get dry or anything..i have dyed and bleached it so many times


----------



## destiny (Jul 15, 2005)

do not apply this to your scalp at all, it will start peeling off the next day or two. at least that's what happened to me.


----------

